# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  The Post Baseless Lies About The Person Above You Thread

## Jeremy

Ready.... start!

----------


## TortoiseDream

you didn't actually intend this thread to be about baseless lies!!!!!

----------


## __27__

^ eats babies.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

^has a man crush on Bernanke!

----------


## Kotin

^conducts puppet shows with old dug up corpses.

----------


## Jeremy

^ eats pork 





XD

----------


## dannno

^ porks pork

----------


## heavenlyboy34

^^ molests the neighborhood pets at night

----------


## Sandman33

^ $#@!s Bunchies.

----------


## axiomata

^ is a cat and likes it

(applies the hb, obviously, sandman gets a pass)

----------


## heavenlyboy34

^shows his stigmata (hands and feet) to children simply to frighten them (just for giggles)

----------


## Sandman33

> ^ is a cat and likes it
> 
> (applies the hb, obviously, sandman gets a pass)


YAY! I GET A PASS! YAAAYY!

I WANNA GO TO HAWHYEEEEE!

YouTube - Hawaii yaaaaaayyyyyy

----------


## ClayTrainor

^ Is totally into necrophelia

----------


## malkusm

^has a man crush on Barney Frank

----------


## Sandman33

^ has the genital herpes so he always turns the lights down real low....

----------


## ClayTrainor

^ Has a crush on Maxine Waters

----------


## heavenlyboy34

^was castrated as a lad in order to sing as a castrato in a choir, and now has replacement testicles "donated" from a stray bunchies

----------


## Sandman33

> ^ Has a crush on Maxine Waters


Hell YEAH!

----------


## TortoiseDream

> Hell YEAH!


^ is green

----------


## heavenlyboy34

^is known to fondle Theocrat in the pew

----------


## Kotin

^watches The View religiously.

----------


## dannno

> ^^ molests the neighborhood pets at night


How DARE you make such accusations against the owner of Kittyland Love Center

----------


## Jeremy

^ sleeps in a cabbage garden at night

----------


## Standing Like A Rock

^stalks me by claiming to work at my school.... but i know what he's really up to

----------


## Mrs.Joe

^watches teletubbies and giggles on a regular basis

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> How DARE you make such accusations against the owner of Kittyland Love Center


How DARE you not read the thread title?

----------


## satchelmcqueen

^sells frozen farts to kids on vacation.

----------


## Bman

^
Secretly wishes Dick Cheney was a chick.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

^thinks dirty thoughts when watching the kids show "lazy town"

YouTube - Lazy town REMIX feat. Lil' Jon

----------


## JasonC

^ has a "yes we can" t-shirt

----------


## heavenlyboy34

^^ has erotic fantasies about Mel Gibson.

----------


## JasonC

^ is a decent human being

----------


## Sandman33

^ Truly is his brothers keeper and the finder of lost children.

----------


## TortoiseDream

^ is a smart mutha $#@!a

----------


## disorderlyvision

^wrote a letter to Penthouse detailing participation in an orgy involving Obama, Frank, Pelosi, Mickey Mouse, lawn darts, triple ripple butt plugs, bloody tampon strings and one Llama's ass

----------


## akihabro

^Masturbates to the men in Norman Rockwell paintings.

----------


## Mrs.Joe

^enjoys long walks on the beach while fantasizing about making love to mustard bottles.

----------


## priest_of_syrinx

^Enjoys Belgian dentist porn

----------


## MRoCkEd

^
Eats his brother's pimples

----------


## eduardo89

^

was tricked into making a gay sex tape with brüno

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> ^
> 
> was tricked into making a gay sex tape with brüno


^watches that tape and masturbates to it each nite.

----------


## nayjevin

^ voted for Obama hoping the system would collapse sooner

----------


## Kludge

^ Was made out of over-cooked fettucine noodles while God was drunk.

----------


## Bman

> ^ Was made out of over-cooked fettucine noodles while God was drunk.


^ ate cement because he literally thought it would give himself the ability to $#@! bricks.

----------


## coyote_sprit

^Asked if I wanted to see his lightsaber in a PM.

----------


## priest_of_syrinx

^^Asked to see MY lightsaber in a PM

----------


## Andrew-Austin

^told me he wanted to have a light saber duel with Coyote spirit

----------


## Feenix566

^ has no light sabre

----------


## Mini-Me

^ Has started a vigilante group known as the Order of the Feenix.

----------


## TortoiseDream

^ farted

----------


## __27__

^accepted hush money from Dick Cheney to keep quiet about his involvement in planting evidence of WMD's in Iraq.

----------


## CoreyBowen999

^^ is gay

----------


## __27__

^apparently thinks there is something wrong with being gay?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

^^has a collection of human limbs in the basement

----------


## werdd

^Is homeless and drinks MD 2020 like a fish

----------


## Kotin

^

instead of laughing when something is funny.. he cries.

----------


## Danke

> ^
> 
> instead of laughing when something is funny.. he cries.


^ closet Jesuit.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

^^abuses his pet bunchies

----------


## Mini-Me

^ types by chewing up rocks and spitting them at the keys.

----------


## eduardo89

^ 

had to go to the hospital for an erection that just wouldn't quit

----------


## heavenlyboy34

^^does nude mud wrestling with every pop singer known to man (living and dead) on the 3rd Tuesday in March

----------


## TortoiseDream

^ feels like he has no meaning in life because he never found a holographic charizard.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

^^owns 30 slave girls from Mezzo America

----------


## TortoiseDream

^ watches too much Indiana Jones

----------


## heavenlyboy34

gets lost in space every weekend ^^

----------


## eduardo89

^

's parents asked him to run away

----------


## Kotin

^

lives in a briefcase.

----------


## werdd

^Deficates from his mouth.

----------


## acptulsa

^ Ran Richard M. Nixon's 1972 campaign.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

^^has a petrifying fear of carpet gnomes

----------


## acptulsa

> ^^has a petrifying fear of carpet gnomes


^ Looks just like the third gargoyle from the east end of St. Peter's Basilica.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

^^the critical thinking regions of his brain were excised and are now in a jar in a top secret laboratory somewhere in New Mexico

----------


## acptulsa

> ^^the critical thinking regions of his brain were excised and are now in a jar in a top secret laboratory somewhere in New Mexico


^ Visits my New Mexican jar every Saturday and Sunday.

----------


## werdd

^ was a failed abortion

----------


## eduardo89

^

jizzed in his pants

----------


## heavenlyboy34

^^licked up and swallowed the aforementioned jizz.

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

^^Avatar is an atomic penis.

----------


## TortoiseDream

^ has low sperm count

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> ^ has low sperm count


^^ counted all of the previous poster's sperm by taste to make sure.

----------


## ClayTrainor

^ Didn't jizz in his pants

----------


## robertwerden

Clay likes to harm small animals

----------


## eduardo89

Thinks he looks sexy in 6inch heels

----------


## heavenlyboy34

has lots of long, disturbingly graphic conversations with chipmunks on Tuesdays ^

----------


## eduardo89

Pays good money for recordings of those conversations

----------


## TortoiseDream

^ wants to win the 1000th post thread

oh wait that's true

uhhhh...

----------


## eduardo89

In no way ruined this entire thread forever

----------


## acptulsa

> In no way ruined this entire thread forever


Did not kill this thread seven years ago.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Did not kill this thread seven years ago.


Secretly moonlights as a cross-dresser in the after-hours to  anonymously harass the cops.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Did not kill this thread seven years ago.


Some say that he is biologically related to all the "blue" people who appeared in The Avatar...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Secretly moonlights as a cross-dresser in the after-hours to  anonymously harass the cops.


Some say that he’s recently been releasing pop records under the pseudonym of Lady Gaga...

----------


## Origanalist

> Did not kill this thread seven years ago.


Thinks way too much about trains. (I can't believe this thread survived the purges)

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Thinks way too much about trains. (I can't believe this thread survived the purges)


Shamelessly photoshopped a barrel-walking photo. Really, he fell off of the barrel.

----------


## roho76

> Shamelessly photoshopped a barrel-walking photo. Really, he fell off of the barrel.


Helmet in avatar looks like a phallic symbol which symbolizes he loves the penis and wants children to die. And he hates mericuh.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Helmet in avatar looks like a phallic symbol which symbolizes he loves the penis and wants children to die. And he hates mericuh.


Some say that he is absolutely baffled by urinals

----------


## jllundqu

> Some say that he is absolutely baffled by urinals


Can confirm he is a double agent for ISIS...

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Can confirm he is a double agent for ISIS...


is in love with Justin Bieber.

----------


## acptulsa

> is in love with Justin Bieber.


Is solely responsible for ending the broadcast run of _The Equalizer._

----------


## Origanalist

> Is solely responsible for ending the broadcast run of _The Equalizer._


Has homosexual encounters with Eduardo.

----------


## DamianTV

> Has homosexual encounters with Eduardo.


Is personally responsible for the Reptilian Invasion at Bilderberg.

----------


## acptulsa

> Is personally responsible for the Reptilian Invasion at Bilderberg.


Drowned in the Amazon in 1908.

----------


## Origanalist

> Is personally responsible for the Reptilian Invasion at Bilderberg.


Has disgraced chimps everywhere.

----------


## William Tell

> Has disgraced chimps everywhere.


Is eduardo

----------


## jllundqu

> Has disgraced chimps everywhere.


Plays ball LIKE A GIRL!!!!! (Ooooooohhhh!!!  HISSSSSSSS!!!!)

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Plays ball LIKE A GIRL!!!!! (Ooooooohhhh!!!  HISSSSSSSS!!!!)


jllundqu sleeps with a night light.

----------


## acptulsa

> jllundqu sleeps with a night light.


Career as a human cannonball peaked when shot eight miles from the starboard gun of the B turret of the H.M.S. _Vanguard._

----------


## DamianTV

> Career as a human cannonball peaked when shot eight miles from the starboard gun of the B turret of the H.M.S. _Vanguard._


Thinks that a found dyslexia for cure been has.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Thinks that a found dyslexia for cure been has.


Thinks that saw funny.

----------


## Origanalist

> Thinks that saw funny.


Gave birth to sextuplets, twice.

----------


## DamianTV

> Thinks that saw funny.


Thinks cats know how to type on querty keyboard layouts!

----------


## MelissaWV

Has peeled his banana so often over the past 9 years that he confuses "w" with "u" on the keyboard.

----------


## acptulsa

> Has peeled his banana so often over the past 9 years that he confuses "w" with "u" on the keyboard.


Secretly in love with dannno.






















Sincerely hope you weren't drinking anything when you read that.

----------


## DamianTV

> Secretly in love with dannno.


I was gonna say ANDY, not Dannno, but well enough!

---

Is secretly pregnant with twin cheezeburgers in the fifth trimester!

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I was gonna say ANDY, not Dannno, but well enough!
> 
> ---
> 
> Is secretly pregnant with twin cheezeburgers in the fifth trimester!


Is hungry for cheezeburgers

----------


## DamianTV

> Is hungry for cheezeburgers


Knows exactly how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie roll tootsie pop!

----------


## acptulsa

> Knows exactly how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie roll tootsie pop!


Is the reincarnation of Sonja Henie.

----------


## RJB

> Is the reincarnation of Sonja Henie.


Merle wrote the song about the Okie from Muskogee about acptulsa.

----------


## Origanalist

> Merle wrote the song about the Okie from Muskogee about acptulsa.


Is a dirty hippie that never bathes.

----------


## Henry Rogue

> Merle wrote the song about the Okie from Muskogee about acptulsa.


^^ love child of Dick Nixon and Jane Fonda.

----------


## Henry Rogue

> Is a dirty hippie that never bathes.


^^ Hates cats.

----------


## DamianTV

> ^^ Hates cats.


Once arm wrestled a T-Rex and won!

----------


## acptulsa

Lost virginity in the back seat of a '58 Packardbaker Hawk.

----------


## francisco

Gotta be really, really old to get the Packardbaker reference

----------


## Henry Rogue

First name San.

----------


## Origanalist

^^ Meant to call himself Henry Rouge.

----------


## DamianTV

> ^^ Meant to call himself Henry Rouge.


Once got busy in a Burger King bathroom...

----------


## Origanalist

> Once got busy in a Burger King bathroom...


Lol, out of rep. ^^ covers eyes because they are really death rays.

----------


## DamianTV

> Lol, out of rep. ^^ covers eyes because they are really death rays.


Hmmm...  Is the REAL Slim Shady and DID stand up!  DID stand up!  Did stand up!

----------


## Suzanimal

Isn't a monkey. Is really a chimpanzee.

----------


## Jamesiv1

^tells girls on the first date that he loves it when girls fart in bed

oh wait

----------


## Origanalist

^^ Is really Rob Ford, he faked his death.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> ^^ Is really Rob Ford, he faked his death.


Says "no" but really means "yes"

----------


## Origanalist

> Says "no" but really means "yes"


Is really a male albino who plays a killer banjo.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Orig's ^^ Donald Trump's 2nd cousin once removed

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Orig's ^^ Donald Trump's 2nd cousin once removed


Is in charge of the Donald's comb over and man tan.

----------


## Origanalist

^^ Is descended from Alexander Hamilton.

----------


## DamianTV

^^ Is an escaped mental institution patient at The Hotel California...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

All the pharma drugs in his local water supply gave him man boobies^^

----------


## euphemia

When getting his tattoo, did not realize that Bobby needed two "b"s and not two "o"s.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> When getting his tattoo, did not realize that Bobby needed two "b"s and not two "o"s.


Those glasses that teddy bear is wearing provides x-Ray vision.

----------


## Origanalist

^^ is really (mod edit) when she's (mod edit).

----------


## acptulsa

> Those glasses that teddy bear is wearing provides x-Ray vision.


Thinks Arkansas is the Land of Damned Yankees

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Thinks Arkansas is the Land of Damned Yankees


Is a closet Dallas Cowboys fan

----------


## Origanalist

^^ is Donald Trumps speech writer.

----------


## acptulsa

> ^^ is Donald Trumps speech writer.


Taught Sonny Bono how to ski.

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

Is a good person.

----------


## acptulsa

> Is a good person.


Isn't trying to hijack a lighthearted entertainment thread into The Trump War.

----------


## Origanalist

> Taught Sonny Bono how to ski.


Is really posting from Manhattan.

----------


## Origanalist

> Is a good person.


-rep

----------


## acptulsa

> Is really posting from Manhattan.






Bought the Brooklyn Bridge.

----------


## angelatc

Man crushing on Lindsay Graham

----------


## Origanalist

Owns Whole Foods Market

----------


## TheTexan

^ pees sitting down

----------


## Henry Rogue

^copsucker^

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^Beats off to The Star Spangled Banner

----------


## Henry Rogue

^Smells like cabbage, has small hands^

----------


## acptulsa

Tries to eat soup with chopsticks

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^collects toenail clippings

----------


## francisco

^^^ Drinks wine out of a box

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Begs for Suz's sloppy seconds^^

----------


## angelatc

^^ Suz's sloppy seconds

----------


## cajuncocoa

has a closet full of organic herbal remedies.

----------


## acptulsa

> ^^^ Drinks wine out of a box


Um, you're only supposed to post lies in this thread.




> has a closet full of organic herbal remedies.


Thinks she once passed through Hooterville on a road trip.

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^Has a secret love child with Janet Reno

----------


## acptulsa

> ^^^Has a secret love child with Janet Reno


Doesn't know when she's lying and when she's telling the truth.

----------


## Origanalist

Has a ant farm so he can torture them with a magnifying glass.

----------


## acptulsa

> Has a ant farm so he can torture them with a magnifying glass.


Uses a magnifying glass to torture his uncles.

----------


## Suzanimal

Uses a magnifying glass to find his wiener

----------


## heavenlyboy34

^^Sends pics of her cooch to random people on the webbernets.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> ^^Sends pics of her cooch to random people on the webbernets.


Karate chops like a little bitch. 

Also, he might be gey. *Seems to have an infatuation with that little latin fellow*.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Karate chops like a little bitch.


Was very nearly paralyzed by one of my karate chops^^. 





> Also, he might be gey. Seems to have an infatuation with that little latin fellow.


I don't understand these babblings^^

----------


## cajuncocoa

^^ designs Hillary's pantsuits.

----------


## DamianTV

^^ also got busy in a Burger King bathroom...

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^gave cajun his whopper in the BK bathroom - told her she could have it her way

----------


## cajuncocoa

^^ is really Caitlyn Jenner

----------


## Origanalist

^^ is really vanilla

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## MelissaWV

^Would have gotten away with it, if it weren't for those meddling kids.

----------


## JK/SEA

> ^^ is really vanilla


lives near a State Prison and sells hack saw blades across the street.

----------


## acptulsa

> lives near a State Prison and sells hack saw blades across the street.


Is buried in Grant's Tomb.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Is buried in Grant's Tomb.


is a long lost cousin of JK/SEA...

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^not a natural redhead

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## acptulsa

Stole Bruce Willis' hair.

----------


## euphemia

Miss Congeniality.

----------


## acptulsa

> Miss Congeniality.


Yeah.  That.  Ditto.

----------


## DamianTV

^^ Gave Capt. Jack Sparrow his odd walk...

----------


## TheTexan

^ voted for Obama

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^Once shot an eagle

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## Suzanimal

^^^didn't set off fireworks on 4th of July

----------


## TheTexan

^ is the reason honey boo boo got taken off the air

----------


## angelatc

^built a shed out of wine boxes

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^Hasn't had all her vaccines

----------


## cajuncocoa

^^ once ran out of Franzia.  Drank red wine vinegar out of desperation.

----------


## acptulsa

Is allergic to spelling bee stings.

----------


## DamianTV

^^ drives so fast that when they drive off in a relative way, they return on the previous night!

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^Not a banana in his pocket

----------


## cajuncocoa

^^ thinks Prince was really part of the Royal Family.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

^^^Secret Eagles fan

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Is just r3volution 1.0 with different branding^^

----------


## DamianTV

^^ Lives in a cob of corn cut in half.

----------


## acptulsa

Once met Sgt. Joe Friday.  On a Tuesday.

----------


## MelissaWV

^Shot a man in Reno just to watch him die.

----------


## acptulsa

> ^Shot a man in Reno just to watch him die.


But according to Suz she didn't abort him after all.




> ^^^Has a secret love child with Janet Reno


Rides bicycles sidesaddle.

----------


## DamianTV

> ^Shot a man in Reno just to watch him die.


Wow!  Hope that wasnt me!

---

^^ Doesnt know that Dutch Ovens are not something you actually cook in...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Wow!  Hope that wasnt me!



acptula and Janet Renos love child

----------


## DamianTV

^^ Didnt give hairstyle back to the 70's despite them calling and asking about it every other week...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

^^exchanges naughty pics with danke

----------


## acptulsa

Second person to jump the Grand Canyon on an Acme rocket-powered skateboard.

----------


## younglibertarian

Didn't spit, swallowed.

----------


## DamianTV

^^ has 3 proctologists, Dr. Scholl, Sigmund Freud, and Dr. Phil!

----------


## JK/SEA

thought Ron Paul was Ru Paul..

----------


## Origanalist

Is Ru Paul

----------


## Carlybee

^^wears a thong

----------


## Origanalist

^^ makes her husband wear women's underwear.

(Who told you that I wear a thong???)

----------


## TheTexan

^ cant hold his liquor

----------


## TheTexan

^ does his grocery shopping at walmart

----------


## TheTexan

^ likes justin bieber

----------


## Origanalist

^ are you posting about yourself?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Asks questions instead of spreading rumours in direct violation of thread OP, due to oldsters' dementia ^^

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Asks questions instead of spreading rumours in direct violation of thread OP, due to oldsters' dementia ^^


^ Eats his boogies.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> ^ Eats his boogies.


Pays me .25 FRNs each for my leftover boogies and snacks on them.^^

----------


## euphemia

Will be on the next season of Dancing With the Stars.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Will be on the next season of Dancing With the Stars.


Cheats in Gin rummy.

----------


## Carlybee

Has a toe fetish

----------


## TheTexan

^ turned gay on the day of her own wedding

----------


## Natural Citizen

> ^ turned gay on the day of her own wedding


^ Not really a Texan. Lives in New York City. Carries a man purse.

----------


## TheTexan

^ isnt even a US citizen

----------


## DamianTV

^^  Decapitated a Bald Eagle in photoshop because it looks cool!

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Damian TV's user name comes from the short lived television series he did based on The Omen movie.  Gregory Peck refused the TV part, so the father role was offered and accepted by Sylvester Stallone. 

There was a lot of friction between Damian and Stallone.  The chief problem was that Mr. Stallone had fewer lines than Damian, mostly because Melanie Griffith (playing Damian's mother) complained that she could not understand Stallone's grunts.

Sylvester blamed Damian's influence on Griffith as the source of the problem.  According to TV set sources, The Rocky actor referred to Damian as "Mama's Boy" multiple times.  Damian finally shot back, and told Stallone that he could not act his way out of a wet paper bag.  Stallone stormed off the set, with the producer never hearing from him again. 

Rather than continue, the network cut its losses and cancelled the series.  Several episodes were made, but none ever aired.  

Melanie went back to Don Johnson, and Damian got an undisclosed cash settlement.

Currently, Damian is writing a book based on his experiences on the set.  It will be released this fall and is entitled The Premonition: On the Set with Sly, Melanie, and Me.

----------


## DamianTV

^^ is so tough that when he was born and the doctor slapped him, he slapped the doctor back so hard the doctor cried instead of him!

----------


## Origanalist

^ Once got stranded in Singapore and had to live off dog meat for a year.

----------


## Suzanimal

^ paid his way through college doing strippergrams

----------


## Origanalist

^ self identifies as a golden retriever

----------


## JK/SEA

admitted to me he couldn't carry AF'S jock strap..

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^Has never volunteered for anything.

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## acptulsa

Thinks it's possible to chew Guam and blow bubbles.

----------


## DamianTV

Chew Guam, not gum?  

^^ Puts Slinkies on Up Escalators to invent perpetual energy...

----------


## JK/SEA

> Ready.... start!


starts $#@! but never follows through...

----------


## jllundqu

> starts $#@! but never follows through...


Once started a "Cute Guys with Guns" thread...

----------


## TheTexan

> Once started a "Cute Guys with Guns" thread...


^ really "enjoyed" the thread

----------


## Root

> ^ really "enjoyed" the thread


Is really Snoop Dogg and smokes weed err day.

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^has a man bun.

----------


## acptulsa

> ^^^has a man bun.


Currently has the deeds to Boardwalk and Park Place hidden in her sleeve.

----------


## euphemia

Starting point guard for the Seattle Storm.

----------


## DamianTV

^^ has never heard the terms "Mankini" or "Guyliner"...

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## DamianTV

^^ is so strong that when he does pushups, he doesnt push himself up, but rather the entire earth down, because he is secretly Chuck Norris!

----------


## acptulsa

> ^^ is so strong that when he does pushups, he doesnt push himself up, but rather the entire earth down, because he is secretly Chuck Norris!


Is frustrated because he has heard of contour farming, but still can't find contours in the produce section to see what they taste like.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Prints webbernet memes and posts them in public randomly to confuse passersby^^

----------


## Origanalist

Likes to pretend he is a chimpanzee and eats termites he collects on a stick.

----------


## acptulsa

> Likes to pretend he is a chimpanzee and eats termites he collects on a stick.


Once built a railroad, made it run
Made it race against time.

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^Volunteers with La Leche as a lactation expert

----------


## Origanalist

^^ Works undercover infiltrating the Ewoks.

----------


## Carlybee

^^hasn't flossed since 1982

----------


## acptulsa

> ^^hasn't flossed since 1982


Mounted a pet carrier to the roof of her vehicle hoping people would think she's a Romney.

----------


## Carlybee

^* is secretly related to Romney

----------


## heavenlyboy34

sticks and stones may break her bones, but whips and chains excite her^^

----------


## acptulsa

Joined the Mile High Club on Danke's flight.

----------


## TheTexan

^ did the same, but with danke

----------


## DamianTV

^ Captured a bicycle thief with a cowboy lasso.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Resoved his Oedipal complex by literally killing his father^^

----------


## acptulsa

> Resoved his Oedipal complex by literally killing his father^^


Damn, man.  And you call my jokes harsh.

_Dukes of Hazzard_ stuntdriver.

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^manscapes

----------


## Natural Citizen

^ 3 hundred pounder.

----------


## Origanalist

> ^^^manscapes


is a wine snob

----------


## Origanalist

> ^ 3 hundred pounder.


Is a citizen of Markovia.

----------


## Natural Citizen

^  Whackobird

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^Sells fromuna cheese at the local farmers market

----------


## Natural Citizen

> ^^^Sells fromuna cheese at the local farmers market


Oh, hey, that reminds me of something. Wait for it...

Also, suz farts in her sleep. rrrraaaaannnnt

----------


## DamianTV

I thought we already did the Dutch Oven bit?

---

^^^ is a Chrome Dome!

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^ Snorts Pixie Stixs at parties

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

^^ Enjoys a millipede invasion just as much as a couple glasses of Franzia.

----------


## Origanalist

> ^^ Enjoys a millipede invasion just as much as a couple glasses of Franzia.


Forced fifty people to eat raw sausage pizza at gunpoint. In Pakistan

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Forced fifty people to eat raw sausage pizza at gunpoint. In Pakistan


Pitched a no-hitter for the Cleveland Indians last Thursday.

----------


## Origanalist

> Pitched a no-hitter for the Cleveland Indians last Thursday.


Played Marcia Brady in The Brady Bunch.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Forced fifty people to eat raw sausage pizza at gunpoint. In Pakistan


That's not baseless and it's not a lie.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Played Marcia Brady in The Brady Bunch.


Posts facts about me in a baseless lies thread!

----------


## DamianTV

> Posts facts about me in a baseless lies thread!


^^^  is a compulsive liar!  No he's not!

----------


## TheTexan

^ thinks obama has some good ideas

----------


## cajuncocoa

> ^ thinks obama has some good ideas


Hates America.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Hates America.


She gots man hands.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> She gots man hands.


Runs like a girl

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^Pees in the pool

----------


## Origanalist

^^drinks the water

----------


## cajuncocoa

ewwww!! ^^^ Subbed for Steph Curry in NBA Finals game last night.

----------


## Christian Liberty

^Believes the Bible

----------


## Ender

^^THINKS HE'S A CHRISTIAN.^^

----------


## acptulsa

> ^Believes the Bible


Is the very picture of Christian tolerance, brotherly love and humanity, and never disobeys Jesus' instruction not to judge.

See how that works?

This thread is not a place for snideness and for picking up old, un-charitable battles.  This is a place for people who have a sense of humor to use that humor.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Is the very picture of Christian tolerance, brotherly love and humanity, and never disobeys Jesus' instruction not to judge.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> This thread is not a place for snideness and for picking up old, un-charitable battles.  This is a place for people who have a sense of humor to use that humor.


Meh, what you posted above about me actually is a lie, I certainly wouldn't claim any of that.

----------


## acptulsa

> Meh, what you posted above about me actually is a lie, I certainly wouldn't claim any of that.


Never killed a fun thread in his life.

----------


## cajuncocoa

^^ never took CL behind the woodshed when necessary.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> ^^ never took CL behind the woodshed when necessary.


Used "necessary" correctly

----------


## TheTexan

^ once told me in private that he cheated on his wife

With a dude

----------


## Danke

^vacations in Oklahoma.

----------


## jllundqu

> ^vacations in Oklahoma.


^ really IS that dude from Office Space...

----------


## DamianTV

^^^ once went shopping at Wal Marx with his seeing eye dog and took the dog and swung it around his head!  When questioned about the incident of swinging their seeing eye dog, they told officers they were "just looking around".

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^Met his last three girlfriends in the Walmart lingerie department.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> ^^^Met his last three girlfriends in the Walmart lingerie department.


^^ buys lingerie from Walmart.

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^Eats gas station sushi.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Gets her jewelry from Toys Я Us and claw machine games^^

----------


## DamianTV

^^^ died from eating a whole package of Mentos, then drinking a Diet Coke!  Twice!

----------


## acptulsa

> ^^^ died from eating a whole package of Mentos, then drinking a Diet Coke!  Twice!


Thinks he understands the words to Louie Louie.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> ^ once told me in private that he cheated on his wife
> 
> With a dude


Its really hard to do that when one isn't married.  Also eww

----------


## Danke

> Its really hard to do that when one isn't married.  Also eww


Steals Gideons Bibles from hotel rooms.

----------


## Origanalist

^^can't fly a paper airplane

----------


## acptulsa

> Its really hard to do that when one isn't married.  Also eww


Seems to actually be arrogant enough to think this thread is about him.




> ^^can't fly a paper airplane


Is building a steam powered airplane in his garage.

----------


## Danke

Wishes his landlady would let him park in her garage.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Seems to actually be arrogant enough to think this thread is about him.


That comment was directed at me thank you very much

----------


## Danke

> That comment was directed at me thank you very much


Wears magical Mormon underwear hoping they will rub off on him.

----------


## Origanalist

> Wears magical Mormon underwear hoping they will rub off on him.


Is the photographer for every people of wallmart picture ever made.

----------


## TheTexan

^ was the director of the film known as two girls one cup

----------


## r3volution 3.0

^^^ is a Messicun

----------


## RandallFan

Is a liar.

----------


## Natural Citizen

^ some chick said he had a needle dick.

----------


## Danke

^neither Natural nor a Citizen.

----------


## Origanalist

Real name is Dan Key. And he owns a sexual accessories store in Oklahoma.

----------


## euphemia

Father was a Manx.

----------


## cajuncocoa

^^thinks those glasses makes the bear look sexy.

----------


## DamianTV

^^^ takes 45 minutes to watch a 30 minute tv show...

----------


## Suzanimal

^^Is currently embroiled in a lawsuit with Dan Key's Sex Shop for selling him a used inflatable doll.

----------


## DamianTV

> ^^Is currently embroiled in a lawsuit with Dan Key's Sex Shop for selling him a used inflatable doll.


^^^ when she found out she was pregnant, immediately asked "is it mine"?

----------


## TheTexan

^ is one of Zippy's sock puppet accounts

----------


## cajuncocoa

^^ voted for Obama in 2008

----------


## acptulsa

> ^^ voted for Obama in 2008


Voted for Romo in 2003

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Voted for Romo in 2003


^^ Kissed a Raider fan in the Black Hole.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> ^^ Kissed a Raider fan in the Black Hole.


Doesn't _really_ Stand with Rand.

ooooooo...dat's low.

----------


## TheTexan

Natural Citizen was muslim up until a couple years ago ( for real, I'm not even lying )

----------


## DamianTV

> Natural Citizen was muslim up until a couple years ago ( for real, I'm not even lying )


^^^ converted to Spaghettifarian with me last week, and was their version of baptized / christened with the sacred tomato sauce!

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^Had his meatballs removed when he converted

----------


## acptulsa

> ^^^Had his meatballs removed when he converted


Found those meatballs delicious.

----------


## DamianTV

^^^ was solely responsible for faking the Apollo Moon Landing incident which was proven to be entirely false by Michael "Blow $#@! Up" Bay in the movie based on real life events called "The Transformers".

----------


## Danke

Once joined the Symbionese Liberation Army  to get into Patricia Hearst pants

----------


## cajuncocoa

^^Was sleeping with Patty Hearst at the time.

----------


## TheTexan

^ got there first

----------


## acptulsa

> ^ got there first


Preferred William Randolph Hearst's pants.

----------


## DamianTV

> Preferred William Randolph Hearst's pants.


^^^ ate a Chalupa without a License!

----------


## Natural Citizen

> ^^^ ate a Chalupa without a License!


Damian works for the mainstream media industrial complex. He does their bidding. Like that chick in the movie "They Live." Meg Foster, I think it was.

----------


## Danke

....too slow, nvm.

----------


## acptulsa

Kept his makeup from _Planet of the Apes_ and used it to star in _The Bigfoot Movie._

----------


## DamianTV

> Damian works for the mainstream media industrial complex. He does their bidding. Like that chick in the movie "They Live." Meg Foster, I think it was.


Aww, I look like Meg Foster?  Really?  I think it shows you care!  You really really care!

----------


## TheTexan

^ is really high most of the time

----------


## Danke

> ^ is really high most of the time


Gets s h I t faced before he votes.

----------


## Origanalist

> Gets s h I t faced before he votes.


Doesn't everybody???

^^ has a love child with Michelle Bachman.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> ^^ has a love child with Michelle Bachman.


Ha. O keeps a picture of Elena Kagan in his wallet. I don't know what he does with it. He just has it in there. I saw it once. It fell out while he was paying the guy dressed up in the ninja suit over by the pool.

----------


## Origanalist

> Ha. O keeps a picture of Elena Kagan in his wallet. I don't know what he does with it. He just has it in there. I saw it once. It fell out while he was paying the guy dressed up in the ninja suit over by the pool.


No, that was Lena Dunham.

^^^ Goes to school board meeting to pick up on all the MILF's.

----------


## Danke

> No, that was Lena Dunham.
> 
> ^^^ Goes to school board meeting to pick up on all the MILF's.


Crossdresses at school board meetings.

----------


## DamianTV

> Crossdresses at school board meetings.


^^^ suffers from E*l*ectile Dysfunction...

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## DamianTV

> When young, was in love with Carlebee, but could communicate only through a time traveling mailbox at her lakehouse.


^^^ wrote a book about time travelling mailboxes that got turned into a terrible movie!

----------


## DamianTV

^^^ got into an argument with one of his many multiple personalities, and LOST!

----------


## DamianTV

> ^^^ got into an argument with one of his many multiple personalities, and LOST!


^^^ No I didnt!  I won that argument!

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^rode the short bus

----------


## DamianTV

> ^^^rode the short bus


I did too!



Wait, thats not a comeback, is it?

Okay, um ^^^ is the love child of Chewbacca, an Ewok, and Angelina Jolie.  (dont ask how that all works...)

----------


## TheTexan

^ doesnt drink

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> ^ doesnt drink


^rides ponies

----------


## Danke

> ^rides ponies

----------


## DamianTV

> 


^^^ forgot to LIE!

----------


## TheTexan

^ is a hypocrite

----------


## Danke

Wants to build a wall between Texas and New Mexico.

----------


## TheTexan

^ forgot to lie - again

----------


## DamianTV

^^^ voted to stay in the EU

----------


## Philhelm

DamianTV engages in public masturbation.

----------


## MelissaWV

Philhelm was on the fence about BREXIT until Elizabeth Hurley made a persuasive argument.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Philhelm was on the fence about BREXIT until Elizabeth Hurley made a persuasive argument.


MelissaWV doesn't know how to lie

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> MelissaWV doesn't know how to lie



^^ Doesn't have a sense of humor.

----------


## Cleaner44

^^ Is actually Kim Jong-un.

----------


## cajuncocoa

^^Uses Cleaner Formula 66

----------


## DamianTV

^^^ mother had four children.  Three of their names were April, May, and June.  What was the 4th childs online handle?

----------


## cajuncocoa

^^poked his eyes out with that banana

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^Married the old man from Nantucket

----------


## TheTexan

^ is starting to drink more bottled wine and less franzia

----------


## Danke

^Did time for peeing on The Alamo.

----------


## Origanalist

^^^ snitched him off for peeing on the Alamo.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> ^^^ snitched him off for peeing on the Alamo.


Held his pee pee when he took a squirt on the Alamo. Said hurry up, man...Danke's coming.

----------


## Origanalist

^^ still unsure what a pee pee is.

----------


## TheTexan

^ lost his in the war

----------


## heavenlyboy34

spent a few years in a German jail for proving the holocaust is a hoax.^^

----------


## Danke

> spent a few years in a German jail for proving the holocaust is a hoax.^^


 Fantasizes about life in a jail.

----------


## DamianTV

^^^ invented the shirt that says: 

"This is your $#@! -> °  
This is your $#@! after prison -> O
Any Questions?"

----------


## DamianTV

^^^ forgot the recipe to make Ice Cubes...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Believes personal lubricant to be a Human Right^^

----------


## wizardwatson

The previous and next post are actually me.

----------


## wizardwatson

> The previous and next post are actually me.


Liar!

----------


## TheTexan

^ thoroughly enjoys tentacle anime

----------


## DamianTV

^ once cooked an eagle and said "tastes like chicken"!

----------


## Danke

^Took the vow of celibacy at a young age after seeing his mom naked.

----------


## DamianTV

^ is dating a Nun.  Nun today, nun tomorrow.

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^Has a dingleberry collection.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> ^^^Has a dingleberry collection.


Can't reach the top of the fridge.

----------


## Up The Deise

> Can't reach the top of the fridge.


Wears his socks backwards.

----------


## TheTexan

^Ist ein Sitzpinkler

----------


## Anti Federalist

> ^Ist ein Sitzpinkler


Does not speak English in 'Murica.

----------


## agitator

...

----------


## Lamp

is a ***

----------


## shakey1

Knows Kim Jong-un personally.

----------


## Lamp

Has a voodoo doll of the President

----------


## acptulsa

Has an animé doll of the president.

----------


## euphemia

Sweet and kind.

----------


## Origanalist

Wears dominatrix outfits every Friday night.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Can't run a mile.

----------


## Origanalist

//

----------


## Cap

^ ^ Is a Trump humper.

----------


## Origanalist

> ^ ^ Is a Trump humper.


Huge supporter of the police state.

----------


## Origanalist

> Can't run a mile.


Secretly idolizes GHWB.

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^Secretly enjoys Tofurky

----------


## Anti Globalist

^^^Believes that taxes are the price we pay for living in a civilized society.

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^Into herping

----------


## Origanalist

^^^ Does hop enemas to see if she'll cop a buzz.

----------


## acptulsa

> ^^^ Does hop enemas to see if she'll cop a buzz.


May ride forever beneath the streets of Boston he's the man who never returned.

----------


## Anti Globalist

^^^Stared a man in the face while taking a sht.

----------


## Origanalist

> ^^^Stared a man in the face while taking a sht.


Is a Eduardo sock puppet.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Is an agent of fire11^^

----------


## euphemia

78 and wealthy.

----------


## Anti Globalist

^^ Thinks bravado can hide his weakness.

----------


## TheCount

^^ Listens to Coldplay on repeat.

----------


## acptulsa

Won the state fair needlepoint embroidery ribbon three years running.

----------


## shakey1

> ^^ Listens to Coldplay on repeat.


Sounds legit.

----------


## brushfire

^ Uses RPF private messenger to sell stolen artifacts such as 19th century wagon wheels and guitars.   Pretty damn good prices too.

----------


## acptulsa

Lives in a yellow submarine.

----------


## Origanalist

^^^ lives in Florida.

----------


## shakey1

^^^ lives in a van down by the river

----------


## Origanalist

> ^^^ lives in a van down by the river


Better than Florida.

----------


## Origanalist

> ^^^ lives in a van down by the river


Is tone deaf.

----------


## Anti Globalist

^^Thinks he has the physique of a Greek god.

----------


## TheCount

^^Has the physique of an actual Greek.

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^can't count

----------


## Anti Globalist

^^ Is the meanest person on these forums.

----------


## acptulsa

Thinks "ouzo" is pig Latin for "zoo".

----------


## Origanalist

Is really Swordsmyth.

----------


## Anti Globalist

^^Chewed on his balls when he was a baby because he thought they were a chew toy.

----------


## TheCount

^^has a poster of Nancy Pelosi on the ceiling above his bed.

----------


## acptulsa

> ^^has a poster of Nancy Pelosi on the ceiling above his bed.


Is only the younger son of a baronet.

----------


## Anti Globalist

^^Is the I-70 Killer.

----------


## acptulsa

Is a thread killer.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Is a thread killer.


Has tan lines.

----------


## euphemia

Teetotaler.

----------


## Anti Globalist

^Wears curlers to bed.

----------


## kahless

^Loves George Soros.

----------


## Origanalist

^ gets Klingons and dingleberries mixed up.

----------


## acptulsa

Invented Dynaflow®

----------


## TheTexan

^ talks to russia

----------


## Danke

Never been to Texas.

----------


## TheTexan

^ isnt even an American

----------


## Occam's Banana

^ hates cops

----------


## Stratovarious

> ^ hates cops


Steals Shopping carts , sells them to homeless , forces mandatory
and 'dubious' 5 Year Warranties.

----------


## Anti Globalist

^Likes putting a dildo in his butt.

----------


## Origanalist

^ fantasizes about being a dildo.

----------


## Suzanimal

has a dildo in his butt

----------


## Anti Globalist

^Loves to eat children.

----------


## juleswin

^^^Is actually a senior fellow for the globalist CFR

----------


## acptulsa

Thinks a Che a day keeps the doctor away.

----------


## euphemia

Is really from Vermont.

----------


## Origanalist

^ bunches up her panties on purpose.

----------


## TheTexan

^ wears panties under his kilt

----------


## Origanalist

> ^ wears panties under his kilt


Wait... aren't you supposed to???

^ is really a Venezuelan.

----------


## euphemia

Doesnt wear panties.

----------


## Anti Globalist

^Is totally commando.

----------


## euphemia

Never tells lies.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Wait... aren't you supposed to???
> 
> ^ is really a Venezuelan.

----------


## Stratovarious

Anti Globalist
/\/\/\
On Al Gore's CO2 payroll, hides Al's jet fumes

----------


## Anti Globalist

^George Soros' sex slave.

----------


## TheTexan

^ eats quinoa salads

----------


## Anti Globalist

^Pronounces filet mignon as feeyet meeyawn.

----------


## Stratovarious

/\/\

Too racist to eat Eskimo Pies

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Banned from Waffle House for life due to indecent exposure, slapping a waitress on the butt, and public masturbation.^^ tsk, tsk.

----------


## acptulsa

Trying to make a living as a professional croquet player.

----------


## Stratovarious

> Banned from Waffle House for life due to indecent exposure, slapping a waitress on the butt, and public masturbation.^^ tsk, tsk.


That was in the lobby , not in public.....

Heavenly ate the buffet counter and demanded seconds.

----------


## Anti Federalist

^^^ Is, in actuality, Jussie Smollet in "whiteface".^^^

----------


## Anti Globalist

^Is the most pansy person on RPF.

----------


## TheCount

has a female penis.

----------


## Suzanimal

^^has a male vagina^^

----------


## Anti Globalist

^Has a combination of a dick and vagina.

----------


## Origanalist

^ lives in Frisco

----------


## Anti Globalist

^Lives in a run down shack.

----------


## Stratovarious

> ^Lives in a run down shack.


Lives in Soros's basement

----------


## Suzanimal

^^Lives in his mom's basement^^

----------


## Danke

Sells her older, smaller dildos on Ebay.

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^Buys them^^^

----------


## Origanalist

^ makes weak ass drinks.

----------


## acptulsa

> ^ makes weak ass drinks.


Hauled sixteen tons and borrowed money.

----------


## Todd

AuH2O and Swordsmyth are his good drinking buddies   ^

----------


## Anti Globalist

^Has a roach infestation in his house.

----------


## Origanalist

^ buys pink slime in bulk.

----------


## kahless

^ has a life size poster of AOC on his bedroom wall.

----------


## shakey1

^Uses a cobra snake for a necktie.

----------


## acptulsa

> ^Uses a cobra snake for a necktie.


got a brand new house on the roadside made from rattlesnake hide; got a brand new chimney on top made out of a human skull.

----------


## shakey1

> got a brand new house on the roadside made from rattlesnake hide; got a brand new chimney on top made out of a human skull.


ding ding ding! 

^ talks to God on wednesdays

----------


## Anti Globalist

^Loves trying on womens clothes.

----------


## acptulsa

Co-starred with Walter Matthau.

----------


## tfurrh

Listens to Lega-C. (rapper from Tulsa)

----------


## Schifference

Never tells the tfurh.

----------


## Stratovarious

> Listens to Lega-C. (rapper from Tulsa)


Was one of 6 CIA on the Grassy Knoll .

----------


## Origanalist

> Was one of 6 CIA on the Grassy Knoll .


Thinks a cigar box bass is a priceless instrument.

----------


## Schifference

Paid $164,000 for a previously owned cigar box bass instrument.

----------


## Danke

Uses leaves.  Think living in the country makes that an ecological choice over Charmin. Composts his partners discharges,

Edit:  that was meant for post # 496

----------


## acptulsa

Shopping for a sailboat.

----------


## Schifference

> Uses leaves.  Think living in the country makes that an ecological choice over Charmin. Composts his partners discharges,
> 
> Edit:  that was meant for post # 496


Thinks Danke is German for thank you.

----------


## Anti Globalist

^Wants to cut off his loose skin and give it away so people can use it to make Halloween costumes.

----------


## Danke

... Frick, u guys r too fast

----------


## Danke

> Thinks Danke is German for thank you.


Wishes his ancestry stayed in the Philippines raising pigs on their farm.

----------


## Stratovarious

> Wishes his ancestry stayed in the Philippines raising pigs on their farm.


Was one of their prized pigs

----------


## Danke

> ^Wants to cut off his loose skin and give it away so people can use it to make Halloween costumes.


Wants to marry Juleswin someday.

----------


## Danke

> Was one of their prized pigs


Has Juleswin on speed dial.

----------


## Stratovarious

Did something but it was too late

----------


## Stratovarious

Is the Messiah we've been waiting for.


: )

----------


## tfurrh

> Is the Messiah we've been waiting for.
> 
> 
> : )


Actually owns a Stradivarius...just dont ask him how to spell it

----------


## Stratovarious

> Actually owns a Stradivarius...just dont ask him how to spell it


Knows that guitar players pun' Strats , but prefers ukulele concertos ......

----------


## TheTexan

^ likes flutes.  A lot

----------


## acptulsa

Roots for the Redskins.

----------


## Origanalist

> ... Frick, u guys r too fast


Gets distracted checking out h o m o-erotica, thinks the thread moves too fast.

----------


## Origanalist

> Roots for the Redskins.


Secretly wants to be a roughneck.

----------


## Anti Globalist

^Is all broth and no beans.

----------


## Origanalist

^ really likes my broth.

----------


## shakey1

^wears one of these...

----------


## acptulsa

Thinks it actually makes him fly.

----------


## euphemia

Is really the mayor of Texarkana.

----------


## tfurrh

Has lost at every board game every time they've ever played.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Has lost at every board game every time they've ever played.


Since being in the same alley where the ice wagon flew, doesn't care who you love.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Since being in the same alley where the ice wagon flew, doesn't care who you love.


Lives in a house made from rattlesnake hide.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Lives in a house made from rattlesnake hide.


Dances like the Brixton Greasers in Britain.

----------


## Origanalist

^ only posted that to show he wasn't racist..

----------


## tfurrh

^ was an extra in Porky's

----------


## shakey1

> Lives in a house made from rattlesnake hide.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...90#post6769490

----------


## Anti Globalist

^Sold me vacuum parts that don't work.

----------


## tfurrh

> ^Sold me vacuum parts that don't work.


^Doesn't own a vacuum

----------


## acptulsa

> ^Doesn't own a vacuum


Thinks the Hoover company was named for Herbert Hoover because he sucked.

----------


## tfurrh

> Thinks the Hoover company was named for Herbert Hoover because he sucked.


Has two peg legs

----------


## shakey1

^Knows Bigfoot personally.

----------


## Dr.3D

^ Got kicked out of the house for growing pot in his bedroom.

----------


## Anti Globalist

^Wets his pants every night he goes to bed.

----------


## acptulsa

> ^Wets his pants every night he goes to bed.


Wets his pants even on nights he doesn't go to bed.

----------


## tfurrh

> Wets his pants even on nights he doesn't go to bed.


Sleep-jogs

----------


## Anti Globalist

^Loves to $#@! spiders.

----------


## tfurrh

^Simultaneously sneezes when farts

----------

